# Cub 2186 or GT2521



## DenRS

I'm building a new house and it should be ready in the spring, so I will be in need of a tractor. I have 1.5 acres with about 1 acre cleared. There still are a lot of trees and rocks around the rest of the landscape. I told the wife, I'm not mowing that yard with my little Honda push mower. I was considering a GT2521 tractor, but I was wondering if the 2186 would be up to the job. I won't need it to plow snow as I have a snow thrower already, but I will be doing alot of mowing and hauling and the yard is hilly in parts. When I found out the 2186 was getting the cast iron tranny, I gave it a look. Seems like it is and GT2521 with one less hp. 

I want something that will last, so I've been looking at the cubs and JD. JD's garden tractors are very expensive so the cub looks like my best option. I been reading info on other website, but eveyone recommends craftsman tractors. In my opinion craftsman makes good hand tools, not lawn equipment. For the price I think the Cubs can't be beat. Should I get the 2186 or GT2521? Also, what makes the 2521 cost $300-$400. Thanks


----------



## jodyand

Welcome DenRS:friends:

From what all i can see is you get 1HP more a cast iron transmission. OK one thing i want to ask you are looking at the GT2186 and the GT2521. In your post you just say 2186 now the LT2186 has a 18HP motor and a 42" deck and cost$2899. The GT2186 also comes with a 44" deck but has 20.0 HP Kohler V_Twin OHV Engine and cost $3349. Now the GT2186 with a 48" deck and the 20.0 HP Kohler V-Twin OHV Engine and cost $3549. Since you say the GT2521 only has one more HP then the 2186 i take it you are looking at the GT2186 right:question: If thats the case then the only deferents is the GT2521 has the cast iron trans and 1HP more. 

So what i would say is if all you are going to do with it is cut grass and pull a cart or a plug aerator just wait till next year and get the LT2186 because it will have the Cast Iron transmission just like the GT2521 and save the money and spend it on something else. Now if you want the 48" deck instead of the 42" which comes on the GT2186 then you will have to spend the money and get the GT. But if it was me with only 1 acre to cut i would get the LT and save the money to spend somewhere else.


----------



## DenRS

Thanks for the reply. I didn't realize their were two 2186 models. I was originally referring to the GT2186. If the LT2186 is just as durable as either of the two GT's, I think that tractor would be my best choice. I think the 42 inch deck would be plenty for an acre. So next year the LT2186 will basically be the same tractor as the GT2186 except it will have a smaller 42 inch deck and 18 hp engine.


----------



## johndeere

Jodyand are you meaning the LT2180 with the 42'' deck and 18hp Briggs Vanguard.I was not aware that there were 2 different 2186 models?


----------



## Sergeant

There is no LT2186 only a GT2186 There was a misprint in the 2004 product literature calling it a LT 2186 Depening on your dealer You can get smaller decks for the GT2186 or the GT2500 series such as 42 and 38inch decks, The GT2186 comes with a 44inch or 48inch deck the GT2500 series is avaliable with a 48inch or 54inch deck But again it depends on the dealer if he is willing to swapp out the 48inch or 54inch deck for a 42inch or 38inch deck on both the GT2186 or GT2500 series tractors The 0nly 2000 series LT's there are. Are the LT2138 with 38inch deck and the LT2180 with 42inch deck.


----------



## jodyand

Well i guess that explains it. I got the info off of there website seems they would have corrected that by now but i guess they are very slow. Sorry about that like i said every thing i wrote i got off there web site. But this i do know all the 2000 series will have a cast iron transmission just like the 2500 series and a reverse mowing feature.


----------



## ducati996

You made it this far you might as wait for the new Cubs to be released. The details are not clear to this day, and Cub will be slow in updating their site. But it sounds like some added features for the 2000 series are in order...
Once they are realsed and shipping, you can find some even better deals on 2004 models...
I think you made a good choice with Cub 2500 series, and Cub overall..

Ducati


----------



## johndeere

I think the 2521 is worth the extra money.It has the cast iron transaxel.It has more hp and has a nicer seat.I also feel the 2523 is worth the extra for the 54'' deck.I like the casters on the deck and it is a deeper deck desighn.

Cub Cadet seems to change there tractors yearly more so then other brands.However the 2186 has been around a long time now.Makes it hard to keep up with there model numbers.

You can buy them cheaper then the msrp listed on the web sight.I feel the 2523 is a lot of tractor for the $4000.00 it can be bought for.

I would love to trade my 2166 for a 2523 with that 54'' deck.The problem would be convincing my wife that we need it and storage space with that deck would be a problem.I like the seat on the 2500 series so well I replaced the 2166 seat with one.

I agree you might want to wait and see what will be new for 05.Also there will be discounts on the held over 04 models when there released.


----------



## DenRS

Thanks for the replies. I don't plan on buying a new tractor until I move. The house should be ready at the end of march, so April/May is when I'll start looking. I generally buy everything more than what I need and I buy quality machines. That way it last at long time. Hopefully I could find a left over GT2521. Its nice to know I can haggle a little with the price. I just hope it fits in the garage with both of my camaros


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by DenRS _
> *Thanks for the replies. I don't plan on buying a new tractor until I move. The house should be ready at the end of march, so April/May is when I'll start looking. I generally buy everything more than what I need and I buy quality machines. That way it last at long time. Hopefully I could find a left over GT2521. Its nice to know I can haggle a little with the price. I just hope it fits in the garage with both of my camaros *


 What tractor did you finally get?


----------



## TractorLarry

You mentioned you wanted it to last a long time. I will assume you mean that to be 10-20 years.

If this is more important than the bottom line price, then I'd get the heaviest duty tractor you can afford.

This means a fully-servicable Cast-Iron Hydro, with serviceable filter and fluid. A lot of lower-end tractors these days are factory-sealed and not serviceable. I do not like this idea, personally.

Pressure-Oil system for the engine, with serviceable filter.

Heavy-steel frame.

Deck? I think the construction is more important than the size. Heavy steel. Heavy, strong spindles. Outriggers (wheels). Good design as to not promote rust from standing grass/water.

Comfort items... Hydraulic lift and Power Steering.

Shaft Drive.

If you want long-life, it never hurts to over-purchase a bit when it comes to strength.

IMHO 

-Larry


----------



## Bobbij

I am looking to buy a 2186 used in pretty good shape. I need it for picking up leaves in fall and it has a 3 bagger grass catcher. Does anyone know how good the grass pick up is. I dont want to have a problem with it clogging all the time.??


----------

